# Changing Almost There Image



## rlt78006 (Mar 15, 2007)

1) Is there a way to change the "Almost There Image"? I can get to the diectory via FTP but it will not allow any changes. 

2) Is there an outline on creating my own personal "Almost There Image"?

BTW My current Tivo is a Samsung SIR-S4040R with version 6.2a and Zipper installed.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

just make the tivo filesystem writable with RW from bash also make sure you're image size matches the original exactly.


----------



## rlt78006 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank you Gunnyman... but i'm a PC/Windows/dos guy. Could you walk me through it please..? If time permits


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

start/run/cmd
telnet
unset crlf
open "tivo ip address"
at bash prompt type rw
close telnet
ftp file over making sure it's the right size and same file name as the one you are replacing


----------



## rlt78006 (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks! That did it!! 

One last question while i have your attention. Where might i find information on uploading and viewing pictures on/through my newly altered Tivo?


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

rlt78006 said:


> Thanks! That did it!!
> 
> One last question while i have your attention. Where might i find information on uploading and viewing pictures on/through my newly altered Tivo?


Download tivo desktop. I don't know if the latest version works, but I am running 2.2 just fine. I even recently discovered Tivo will play shoutcast streams.

-HH


----------



## rlt78006 (Mar 15, 2007)

Where can i get Tivo Desktop?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

google it.


----------



## Hichhiker (Apr 21, 2002)

rlt78006 said:


> Where can i get Tivo Desktop?


Erm, from Tivo


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Also, check out JavaHMO @ http://javahmo.sourceforge.net/

It is no longer actively updated, but it has some pretty useful stuff. Screenshots @ http://javahmo.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html


----------

